# Successful IVF but relationship didn't survive - fee paid



## Clare Goldwin

I'm writing a feature on the legacy of 40 years of IVF, exploring both the positives and negatives of this amazing reproductive resource. 
Thankfully, I already have many of the case studies I need, but to illustrate the emotional toll that couples can experience when facing the difficulties of fertility problems and treatment, I would like to interview a woman whose IVF successfully led to a baby, but whose marriage was too broken by the experience to survive.
It's for the femail section of the Daily Mail and I can offer read back and there's a fee on publication. It would involve a telephone interview and probably having a photo taken.
Please let me know if this is something you might be interested in talking about, or if you would like to know more,

Many thanks,

Clare


----------

